
Octopuses Are Building Underwater ‘Cities’ - lnguyen
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2017/09/19/octlantis-australia-octopus-city/
======
raattgift
Fortunately this ridiculous Discovery Magazine article also links to the
published paper, which is is not paywalled.

[http://www.tandfonline.com/eprint/SuKqGmXPA8zJdrkjkSRE/full](http://www.tandfonline.com/eprint/SuKqGmXPA8zJdrkjkSRE/full)

